# Office-PC



## jjii (17. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

soll für meinen Vater einen Office-PC zusammenstellen und wollte hier mal wieder um Rat/Hilfe suchen.
Eine dedizierte Graka braucht er nicht, aber ne "iGPU" sollte der Prozessor haben. Neben Office-Aufgaben und Surfen soll wohl Musik via WLAN auf die Audio-Anlage gestreamt werden... ansonsten kein Gaming oder dergleichen.

1.) Welche Komponenten hat dein *vorhandener PC*?

Ein Monitor soll übernommen werden ansonsten soll es ein vollständiger "Neubau" werden

2.) Welche *Auflösung* und *Frequenz* hat dein Monitor?

1080p wird via HDMI angeschloßen, mehr weiß ich nicht.

4.) *Wann* soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der *vorhandene* aufgerüstet werden?

Ist nicht dringend, aber sobald wie halt möglich.

5.) Gibt es *abgesehen* von der *PC-Hardware* noch etwas, was du brauchst?

Ein  (neuer zweiter) Monitor, aber muss hier jetzt nicht zwingend besprochen werden.

6.) Soll es ein *Eigenbau* werden?

Ja.

7.) Wie hoch ist dein *Gesamtbudget*?

Sollte so bei 500-600€ landen aber könnte auch etwas drüber gehen

8.) *Welche Spiele / Anwendungen* willst du spielen / verwenden?

Siehe oben. Keine Spiele! 

9.) Wie viel *Speicherplatz* benötigst du?

500GB sind vermutlich mehr als ausreichend.

10.) Gibt es sonst noch *Wünsche*?

- Das Gehäuse sollte nicht zu groß sein, also möglichst kleiner als ein Midi-Tower. 
- Der Pc sollte außerdem nicht zu laut sein. 
- WLAN "6" wird auch benötigt. Wäre praktisch wenn das MB das integriert hat, allerdings wäre auch ein Dongle eine Alternative bzw. wenn das MB eine Schnittstelle für nen Wlan "Key" zum aufrüsten hat... Wenn es günstiger wäre

Hab letzten Monat schon eine Zusammenstellung gemacht (https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-2104166) der Arbeitsspeicher ist seitdem deutlich teurer geworden und kann ignoriert werden. Generell ist alles in der Liste austauschbar.

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. Juni 2021)

Würde da eher auf ne Gigabyte Brix setzen. Extrem klein, sparsam und mit für Office/Surfen völlig ausreichender CPU









						GIGABYTE Brix GB-BRR3H-4300 ab € 361,16 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für GIGABYTE Brix GB-BRR3H-4300 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: Mini-PC • Chipsatz: System-on-Chip (SoC) • Sockel: N/A • CPU: AMD Ryzen 3 4300U, 4C/4T, 2.70-3.70GHz… ✔ Barebones ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Passender RAM









						Crucial Ballistix SO-DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200 | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Crucial Ballistix SO-DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: DDR4 SO-DIMM 260-Pin • Takt: 3200MHz • Module: 2x 8GB • JEDEC: PC4-25600S… ✔ Speicher ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




SSD









						ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro 512GB ab € 50,39 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro 512GB ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauform: Solid State Module (SSM) • Formfaktor: M.2 2280 • Schnittstelle: M.2/M-Key (PCIe 3.0 x4) • Lesen… ✔ Solid State Drives (SSD) ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## flx23 (17. Juni 2021)

Schau mal, da ist schon was vorbereitet  






						Office 001 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Office 001




					geizhals.de
				









						Office 002 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Office 002




					geizhals.de
				








__





						Office 003 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Office 003




					geizhals.de
				




Wobei für deinen beschriebenen Zweck der erste locker reichen sollte


----------



## jjii (18. Juni 2021)

Danke für eure Antworten!

Was wäre denn mit dem RAM https://geizhals.de/g-skill-ripjaws...16gvrb-a1814725.html?t=v&hloc=at&hloc=de&va=b ? Der Prozessor unterstützt zwar nur 3200 aber m.W.n. ist mehr auch kein Problem und der RAM ist günstiger.

Der i-11600 ist vermutlich etwas  schneller als die Aufgabe benötigt aber eben auch nur 20€ mehr als die 11400 den ich ansonsten wählen würde, ist knapp genug um zumindest den stärkeren in Erwägung zu ziehen.
Was haltet ihr denn vom Ryzen 5 3400G der in der Preiskategorie auch iGPU hat?

@flx23 Bezüglich Vorlage 1 muss ich anmerken, dass das MB dort nur einen Bildschirm möglich macht, allerdings sollen letztendlich zwei Monitore angeschlossen werden.  Die "Vorlagen" hatte ich durchaus damals angeschaut und von inspirieren lassen, hab ja eines der MB davon ausgewählt, allerdings haben die "nur" Wlan "5" und der neueste Standard sollte es eigentlich schon sein. 

Das ASRock B560 Pro4 könnte man ja einfach mit diesem Intel Modul selber ausrüsten richtig?
Und letzte Frage würden 300 Watt auch mit ner i5-11600 reichen?


----------



## flx23 (18. Juni 2021)

Ich fang mal von unten an


jjii schrieb:


> Und letzte Frage würden 300 Watt auch mit ner i5-11600 reichen?


Ja sollten schon 
Die tpd liegt bei 65w und wenn ich mich richtig entsinne zieht die CPU im max boost nicht mehr als 150W.
Dann noch 50W für den Rest (also SSDs und Mainboard) was recht großzügig ist. 

Somit kommst du auch maximal 200W. 




jjii schrieb:


> allerdings haben die "nur" Wlan "5" und der neueste Standard sollte es eigentlich schon sein.


Kann denn der Router wlan6? Kennst du die Vorteile davon? 
Für deine Anwendung kann man sogar mit nem uralt WLAN 4 Standard gut fahren. 
Wichtig ist aus meiner Sicht das wlan5 ac an Board ist 

Aber Auswahl gibt es auch da genug und Paltz I'm budget wäre ja für so ein Board 

https://geizhals.de/?cat=mbp4_1200&xf=2897_2~7226_802.11ax&sort=p&hloc=at&hloc=de&v=e 

Ein einfaches zusatzmodul würde ich nicht einbauen, die machen oft mehr Ärger als es nutzt. 






jjii schrieb:


> Der i-11600 ist vermutlich etwas schneller als die Aufgabe benötigt aber eben auch nur 20€ mehr als die 11400 den ich ansonsten wählen würde, ist knapp genug um zumindest den stärkeren in Erwägung zu ziehen.


Selbst der i5 11400 ist schon sehr schnell für einen Office PC und befeuert auch einen mittelklasse Gaming Rechner. Für reines Office wurde aus meiner sich auch ein i3 mit 4c 8t reichen. Auf meinem alten Laptop mit nem alten i5 mobil und 2c 4t läuft Office noch flüssig. 




jjii schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn vom Ryzen 5 3400G der in der Preiskategorie auch iGPU hat?


Kann man auch nehmen. Hat etwas mehr grafikpower und etwas weniger rechenpower als der i5 und ist preislich vermutlich minimal teurer 



jjii schrieb:


> Was wäre denn mit dem RAM https://geizhals.de/g-skill-ripjaws...16gvrb-a1814725.html?t=v&hloc=at&hloc=de&va=b ? Der Prozessor unterstützt zwar nur 3200 aber m.W.n. ist mehr auch kein Problem und der RAM ist günstiger.


Bei Intel kenn ich mich nicht ganz so gut aus, aber ich dachte auch dort läuft über xmp RAM oberhalb der 3200er Spezifikation. 
Für Office macht es aber wenig bis keinen Unterschied ob 3200er 3600er oder 4000er RAM. Selbst im. Gaming ist der Unterschied zwischen 3200er und 3600er nur gering


----------



## Nathenhale (18. Juni 2021)

flx23 schrieb:


> Bei Intel kenn ich mich nicht ganz so gut aus, aber ich dachte auch dort läuft über xmp RAM oberhalb der 3200er Spezifikation.
> Für Office macht es aber wenig bis keinen Unterschied ob 3200er 3600er oder 4000er RAM. Selbst im. Gaming ist der Unterschied zwischen 3200er und 3600er nur gering


Nur mit B560 Platinen und der 11gen alles darunter läuft mit den von Intel Spezifizierten werten.
bzw. bei der 10gen auch dann braucht man aber einen B560 Chipsatz oder höher.


----------



## jjii (18. Juni 2021)

flx23 schrieb:


> Kann denn der Router wlan6? Kennst du die Vorteile davon?
> Für deine Anwendung kann man sogar mit nem uralt WLAN 4 Standard gut fahren.
> Wichtig ist aus meiner Sicht das wlan5 ac an Board ist


Ja, hab die Unterschiede gelesen. Der Router kann den neuen Standard (noch) nicht, allerdings wird dieser PC viele viele Jahre nicht mehr aufgerüstet und  eine gute und stabile Internetverbindung hohe Priorität hat für meinen Vater. Dementsprechend macht eine Investition in den neuen Standard Sinn m.M.n. Selbiges Argument gilt auch beim Prozessor. Ich weiß man könnte locker unter die i5 (oder ryzen 5) Kategorie gehen, aber der PC wird für sehr lange nicht mehr angerührt und wer weiß was für Verwendungszwecke sich noch auftun.

Der Ryzen  5 3400G kostet z.Z. 200€ und liegt damit ein paar Euro unter den i5-11ern .



flx23 schrieb:


> Für Office macht es aber wenig bis keinen Unterschied ob 3200er 3600er oder 4000er RAM. Selbst im. Gaming ist der Unterschied zwischen 3200er und 3600er nur gering


Stimm ich dir 100% zu, allerdings ist der verlinkte G.Skill im Moment etwa so teuer wie die günstigsten 3200er Speicher.

Bleiben also im Prinzip nur zwei Fragen übrig:
1. Welchen Prozessor würdet ihr empfehlen i5-11xxx vs. Ryzen 5 3400G
2. Welches MB mit Wi-Fi 6? 
Für AM4-Sockel sowas hier: https://geizhals.de/asus-prime-b550m-a-wi-fi-a2295528.html?hloc=at&hloc=de&hloc=eu&hloc=pl&hloc=uk
und für 1200 Sockel: https://geizhals.de/msi-b560m-pro-wifi-a2507401.html?hloc=at&hloc=de&hloc=eu&hloc=pl&hloc=uk
Was haltet ihr von denen?


----------



## jjii (18. Juni 2021)

Hab jetzt den Warenkorb aktualisiert und so wäre meine bevorzugte Konfiguration.





						PC Variante 1 20.05.2021, 20:40 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für PC Variante 1 20.05.2021, 20:40




					geizhals.de
				



Bin nicht sicher welche der beiden Netzteile besser geeignet ist, vielleicht hat noch jemand ne Meinung dazu.

Die SSD-Größe werde ich nicht selber entscheiden, aber was haltet ihr von den ausgewählten? Das Kingston Modul ist im Angebot aber leider weiß man nicht ob man am Ende TLC oder QLC bekommt...


----------



## flx23 (18. Juni 2021)

jjii schrieb:


> Bin nicht sicher welche der beiden Netzteile besser geeignet ist, vielleicht hat noch jemand ne Meinung dazu.


Rechne dir doch einfach mal durch was wieviel Watt braucht 


Ansonsten ist es wie schon geschrieben für reines Office overpowered, aber das ist dir ja bewusst und somit ok


----------



## cordonbleu (18. Juni 2021)

jjii schrieb:


> Hab jetzt den Warenkorb aktualisiert und so wäre meine bevorzugte Konfiguration.


Gefällt mir gut. Würde ich genauso kaufen. 


jjii schrieb:


> Bin nicht sicher welche der beiden Netzteile besser geeignet ist, vielleicht hat noch jemand ne Meinung dazu.


Nimm das Pure Power. 


jjii schrieb:


> Das Kingston Modul ist im Angebot aber leider weiß man nicht ob man am Ende TLC oder QLC bekommt...


Ist doch bei einem Office PC völlig egal, ob das jetzt QLC oder TLC Speicherzellen sind. Du wirst beide wohl nicht ausreizen.


----------



## jjii (18. Juni 2021)

Alles klar, dann steht die Konfiguration! Vielen Dank an alle die sich Zeit genommen haben!


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2021)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Ist doch bei einem Office PC völlig egal, ob das jetzt QLC oder TLC Speicherzellen sind. Du wirst beide wohl nicht ausreizen.


Naja, auch ein Office-PC soll ein paar Jahre halten. Und QLC Zellen sind eben nicht so langlebig.


----------

